# Wanting to marry my U.S. girlfriend.



## martin55 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone. Hope you can help me. I'll try and make this as short as possible. I 'm an English male, and I met my American g/f while gaming on the internet 4 and a 1/2 yrs. ago. We decided to commit to an exclusive relationship 3 yrs. ago. Two yrs. ago, I made plans to fly over and see her. In my naivety, I decided to go for a full visa instead of the waiver. I got turned down, and thus, can't apply for the waiver now. Due to her circumstances, she won't be able to get over here for another two yrs. at least, and while we are willing to wait, it'd be nice to be able to get over to see her before that. We haven't met physically yet, but we do phone each other EVERY day, (between 2 - 12 hrs. per conversation) and most days we are on Skype and Facebook. I am currently unemployed, but, in the process of setting up my own IT business, in a basic form at the moment, but will be looking to increase my qualifications as I go along. She is working, and earns approx. $14,000 a year. We've looked at me going over on a fiancé visa, but that doesn't look possible as we've never met. Any ideas anyone, or does it look impossible. Any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry but I don't care if you talk every hour till the sun comes up you really shouldn't think of getting married unless you have met the person you are suppose to spend you life with. What someone is like online and in person could be totally different things. 

I also find it strange that she can't come to see you for 2 years at least. 

Sorry I know people build a relationship online but I think you need to meet first then you can worry about the visa. That is just my opinion.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry, it all looks impossible.

She earns minimum wage, you are unemployed, you speak on the phone to up to 12 hours (really?), so unless something dramatic happens and you have careers which can support you both in order to get visas, nothing is going to happen.

.... and oh yes, you have not met (big red flag)


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The girlfriend will need to earn a minimum of $19400 before she can get you a fiancée visa ..and of course you have to meet before you can apply ..perhaps you can meet in another county


----------



## john albert (Mar 30, 2013)

nice story....  but i think it would be difficult for you to setup!


----------



## martin55 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok. Thanks for taking the time to reply. We had figured that this would be the case. Another option i'm considering is WHEN I make a success of my business, re-applying for a full visa, say, maybe in a year's time. The reason I was turned down in the first place was because of not knowing what was required, and not bringing enough proof of return to the interview. As I say, i'm going into this blind and this is the reason I have joined this forum. I would like to know what constitutes proof of return? Which type of visa would be best to go for? Any help or suggestions/other ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

martin55 said:


> Ok. Thanks for taking the time to reply. We had figured that this would be the case. Another option i'm considering is WHEN I make a success of my business, re-applying for a full visa, say, maybe in a year's time. The reason I was turned down in the first place was because of not knowing what was required, and not bringing enough proof of return to the interview. As I say, i'm going into this blind and this is the reason I have joined this forum. I would like to know what constitutes proof of return? Which type of visa would be best to go for? Any help or suggestions/other ideas would be appreciated.


B2 is your only option. Binding ties are valid reasons for you to return to the UK - employment contracts, real estate or apartment leases, ...


----------

